# Dream Come True-My riding story



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome...thanks for sharing your story which I'm sure is very beautiful and special, but sadly this old lady had to quit trying to read it, because I struggle with one big block of text on my computer.

It really does help the reader out, especially old dears like me if you can break it down into paragraphs with spaces inbetween, I don't think I'm the only one who struggles.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is certainly an amazing story..thank you Loosie for breaking it up for me...


----------

